# husband is broken,wife died?



## moonprincess (Feb 17, 2013)

They were married for 8 years and had 4 kids of their own and one child from my friends previous marriage.
My friend loved his wife very much. He wasnt a typical lover all his life.
He was a hardcore womanizer and flirt and spent his life moving from one woman to another even during his previous marriage. He was a drug addict too.

But he met his dead wife and everything changed for him. He changed and was head over heels in love with her.
She loved him too and she sacrificed almost everything, her family, her career, her country, everything just to be with him.
She was from an another country and she fell in love with him when she was 18, but they didnt meet till she was 22.

They got together with great difficulty but were the best couple. She got him rid of his bad habits and everything was great.

She had four babies with him but after the birth of her fourth child, she began falling sick frequently. In her last stage she constantly fainted and felt nauseated.
And 6 months ago, she died. My friend couldnt control his grief. Her loss is irreperable to him. She lived for him and her babies. More for him and he lived for her.

Now he doesnt want to work. He is a millionaire so the money is not an issue but he should work, at least it will keep him busy.
And he drinks a lot. He doesnt go out anywhere except for talking his children for walks or to school. He cries a lot as well.
We have lost all hope to cheer him up.
Hes losing it. His wife told him to take care if himself and their children if she dies and hes doing nothing of it.

He hates women now and erupts like a volcano if someone tells him to meet new girls.
His wifes birthday is coming up and hes broken.
What to do? Hes 43 and his wife was 32 when she died.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

This should be moved to the grief and loss section.

It can take over a full year to just come to terms that our loved one has died, let alone begin to live again. 6 months is nothing. Give your friend an ear so he can talk about his loss, come to terms with in, slowly. People go through 6 stages but not in order and not sequentially. His anger is how he manages to even get out of bed, so let him be with the anger.

For his wife's birthday, ask him how he would like to remember. Maybe just having a cake with the kids, talking about her, letting them cry and miss her is more than he can handle right now, maybe it would comfort him. But don't allow the day to pass without letting him know you are thinking about her, missing her, and wishing she was still here.


----------

